# Baby born to temp residents



## stringbean (Jan 27, 2012)

My spouse is the primary sponsored person on a 457 visa. I have seen a lot on the fact that if you are on a temporary visa when the child is born they dont get to be Australian. It is not a big deal either way but I dont like the child being without a country of birth/citizenship. 

What happens to the child in regards to country of birth and citizenship? Will this mess things up for them? We are both Canadian. Any accurate information on this would be very helpful. Have seen all these stories of people leaving Australia to have their babies but that doesnt seem ideal. There was also something I read that it might not effect the child as much as when our child has children of their own. I am 34 and we are here for at least a few years, so I really dont want to wait any longer.

I am aware of the benefits issue already and have found a work around with the waiting period.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## suresh.narasimha (Dec 13, 2010)

stringbean said:


> My spouse is the primary sponsored person on a 457 visa. I have seen a lot on the fact that if you are on a temporary visa when the child is born they dont get to be Australian. It is not a big deal either way but I dont like the child being without a country of birth/citizenship.
> 
> What happens to the child in regards to country of birth and citizenship? Will this mess things up for them? We are both Canadian. Any accurate information on this would be very helpful. Have seen all these stories of people leaving Australia to have their babies but that doesnt seem ideal. There was also something I read that it might not effect the child as much as when our child has children of their own. I am 34 and we are here for at least a few years, so I really dont want to wait any longer.
> 
> ...


Hi

Australia use to give Citizenship prior to 1986 for any child born here. This is no longer available.

My daughter was born in Sydney a year back. Me and my wife are from India, so my daughter got Indian citizenship. I have applied for Indian passport.

So is your case as well. You need to apply for Canadian passport. Your baby will not get the baby bonus as well.

Hope this helps.

Cheers and good luck!!


----------

